# What plans do you have in place in case of an emergency while out plowing?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

What plans do you have in place in case of an emergency while out plowing?

If an emergency were to happen while you are out in a storm, what plans do you have in place to deal with it? Do you have a plan in case a health-related issue or disaster strikes during a winter event? 

Please share your ideas, plans, etc. to handle such a situation


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

What's with all the health questions? Did you just sign some insurance company up to sponsor the site and sell insurance for health issues while plowing or something?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

it is for Snow Safety Week for SIMA :waving:


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

ahhhh......ok


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

For personall health issues (year round) I have "ICE"- contacts programmed. As well as contact info as my back ground (on iPhone). I also make sure I have the typical emergency kit in my truck. Plus, extra socks/gloves/jacket and hi-viz gear. Jumper cables and a booster box. And a rechargeable spot light (1 million candle power. Big enough to land a 747). 
I make sure someone knows my route. And the expected completion time. 
In addition to a scanner to notify me of wrecks/road closers.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nepatsfan;1855741 said:


> What's with all the health questions? Did you just sign some insurance company up to sponsor the site and sell insurance for health issues while plowing or something?


:laughing: Didn't you get the memo(well email)

I pesonaly don't have to worry about natural disasters luckily, but I do keep my cell charged, I keep a charger in truck, I also have a more then basic first aid kit, abc 5lb fire extingusher, along with a saftey kit(water, gloves, touqe, space blanket, flashlight, candle, tow rope, jumpers ect.) Since we are talking winter I would also have shovels, salt & sand with me, as well as I always wear high vis jacket or sweater while doing snow & ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

911

Any employee who is injured or has an emergency while at work is automatically terminated 5 minutes before the incident.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan;1855734 said:


> What plans do you have in place in case of an emergency while out plowing?
> 
> If an emergency were to happen while you are out in a storm, what plans do you have in place to deal with it? Do you have a plan in case a health-related issue or disaster strikes during a winter event?
> 
> Please share your ideas, plans, etc. to handle such a situation


Back up shovelers and drivers on call since the job still needs to get done.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;1856408 said:


> 911
> 
> Any employee who is injured or has an emergency while at work is automatically terminated 5 minutes before the incident.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1856408 said:


> 911
> 
> Any employee who is injured or has an emergency while at work is automatically terminated 5 minutes before the incident.


Lol. My ex-boss always said " you're fired before you hit the ground"


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Emergency plan ? Lol. Phone and charger !!!!!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

xysport
No one claiming 
Odd.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;1879579 said:


> xysport
> No one claiming
> Odd.


 I suppose a few don't want to be used by a Magazine for content.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

SnoFarmer;1879583 said:


> I suppose a few don't want to be used by a Magazine for content.



I remember several threads going back over the years before CCW was so wide spread. Many had claimed to have self protection. Bad neighbor hoods, etc.

Then there was the other plowers that I remember several claiming they had enough adult liquid aid to get them through the coldest of nights. Wonder why plowers get a bad name


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

we have an emergency pack in all trucks and equipment and a paramedic on staff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I may or may not be armed.

Same for one of my guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;1879594 said:


> I remember several threads going back over the years before CCW was so wide spread. Many had claimed to have self protection. Bad neighbor hoods, etc.
> 
> Then there was the other plowers that I remember several claiming they had enough adult liquid aid to get them through the coldest of nights. Wonder why plowers get a bad name


How did you get this from what I posted?

As with a couple of other Q's raised my Mike, they were fishing for info for articles to be printed in their magazine.

I can see were folks would/could be reluctant to be pimped for this info for a $$$ gain at their expense.

Ps, I have arms,xysport 2 of them.

Mark,The arm less plower, now that is a article...

ho ya he could have them we just don't know.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

That's funny xysport

Emergency plan.....First define 'emergency'. Operations, medical, mechanical, family, ......

Give an example and then we might just have some better responses


----------



## Totallawncare (Nov 30, 2014)

Gps tracking systems in all vehicles help us know where every truck is. Not only safety concerns but how they are progressing on there route. This is a good tool to fight law suits as well


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do a small neighborhood route on a tractor but still over-prepare, should something go wrong. Especially considering that it's pretty easy to get that thing stuck in bad conditions.

Always keep a phone (with ICE contacts/info loaded) on me for phone calls/texts, radar, WX info. In addition to the phone I carry a portable radio which kind of serves a few purposes - calling back to home, calling others that I'm working with, and monitoring for any local PD/FD updates because usually you can get a pretty good idea of the snowfall and weather conditions through what they say.

Besides that... I always try to carry a knife or multi tool. Also a bandana or something to wrap a cut or anything like that (if needed) and some other miscellaneous things.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1856408 said:


> 911
> 
> Any employee who is injured or has an emergency while at work is automatically terminated 5 minutes before the incident.


That's in our company handbook and we may or may not have a few beers before the employees sign them.


----------

